# turbo questions



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

for a custom setup i was at the junkyard all day yesterday removing the turbo ftom a 84 300zx so my questions are... i think that the turbo from an 84 is a hybrid turbo using both oil and water to cool it, correct? what happens if i disconnect the oil line? also the 84 turbo puts out about 7psi boost, correct? also on the engine there is a cillinder thingy which in on the plentium is about 2.5 inches in diameter and is spring loaded is this a boost controol device to keep stock boost to 7psi so would this be considered an aux bov? what are the ratings of a 84 turbo injectors? thanks in advance....


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Big_E-Dog said:


> for a custom setup i was at the junkyard all day yesterday removing the turbo ftom a 84 300zx so my questions are... i think that the turbo from an 84 is a hybrid turbo using both oil and water to cool it, correct? what happens if i disconnect the oil line? also the 84 turbo puts out about 7psi boost, correct? also on the engine there is a cillinder thingy which in on the plentium is about 2.5 inches in diameter and is spring loaded is this a boost controol device to keep stock boost to 7psi so would this be considered an aux bov? what are the ratings of a 84 turbo injectors? thanks in advance....


Someone correct me if Im wrong, but i thought the 84's were just air-cooled. The thing on the plenum you're talking about is the pop-off valve, this is just a way of dumping out air when there's to much pressure. This is totally different from a BOV that lets out backed-up pressure when the throttle is closed. The turbo has an inegral wastegate that im told is set to 5psi (on the t3 turbos). Stock injectors are 160cc/min on non turbo and 259cc/min on turbos.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Big_E-Dog said:


> for a custom setup i was at the junkyard all day yesterday removing the turbo ftom a 84 300zx so my questions are... i think that the turbo from an 84 is a hybrid turbo using both oil and water to cool it, correct?


Nope. The stock turbo is a standard T3. The 1984 version only had passages for oil cooling. In 1985, they were both oil and water cooled.


Big_E-Dog said:


> what happens if i disconnect the oil line?


You'll kill your turbo fast.


Big_E-Dog said:


> also the 84 turbo puts out about 7psi boost, correct?


about 6.7psi was factory spec.


Big_E-Dog said:


> also on the engine there is a cillinder thingy which in on the plentium is about 2.5 inches in diameter and is spring loaded


"cylinder", "plenum", "control"


Big_E-Dog said:


> is this a boost controol device to keep stock boost to 7psi


No.


Big_E-Dog said:


> so would this be considered an aux bov?


This is called a pop off valve. It is designed to open at 8psi in case something goes wrong with the wastegate. It is also called an emergency relief valve. It does not regulate pressure. The wastegate does that.


Big_E-Dog said:


> what are the ratings of a 84 turbo injectors?


~280cc/min


Big_E-Dog said:


> thanks in advance....


good luck


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

I would take his ^ advice over mine


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm going to be as nice as I can be by saying this, but your screwed. You have no clue what you are doing. If your asking what happens if you leave the oil lines off, and if you have no clue what any of the parts are you need to stop what you are doing and leave your car absolutely stock.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

What happens if I remove the oil line? Wow.....just......wow.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> I'm going to be as nice as I can be by saying this, but your screwed. You have no clue what you are doing. If your asking what happens if you leave the oil lines off, and if you have no clue what any of the parts are you need to stop what you are doing and leave your car absolutely stock.




i kno what im doing i just had to ask a few questions to reinforce what i was doing but thanks for the advice tho.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Big_E-Dog said:


> i kno what im doing i just had to ask a few questions to reinforce what i was doing but thanks for the advice tho.











http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...-2245578-4336125?v=glance&s=software&n=507846


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL thats messed up yall but o well........ill show yall pics of the turbo 2nd gen maxima when finished.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Big_E-Dog said:


> i kno what im doing i just had to ask a few questions to reinforce what i was doing but thanks for the advice tho.


If you knew what you were doing you would of never asked those questions.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

i too wanted to turbo my car then i realized bad things would happen. im just gonna drive it like it is and mod the mustang. good luck though


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

zak187 said:


> i too wanted to turbo my car then i realized bad things would happen. im just gonna drive it like it is and mod the mustang. good luck though


Yeah. Bad things.  

Like, you'll be faster. :loser:


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

bad things like me screwin it all up. id imagine there would be a lot of tuning that i couldnt do my self. and i couldnt tell ya where the nearest chassis dyno/half deccent shop is around here. if it was all nuts, bolts, cuttin and weldin i would be all over it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

zak187 said:


> id imagine there would be a lot of tuning that i couldnt do my self. and i couldnt tell ya where the nearest chassis dyno/half deccent shop is around here.


What are you going to tune? If your running stock ecu you won't be tuning, besides watching the timing.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

really? are the ecus in the turbo and na cars the same?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

zak187 said:


> really? are the ecus in the turbo and na cars the same?


Switch in the turbo ecu.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

zak187 said:


> really? are the ecus in the turbo and na cars the same?


no. they aren't.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> no. they aren't.




Now I see why you guys get so frustrated sometimes. I just didn't think there were that many people that don't think before they speak/type/whatever...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

lostmenoggin said:


> Now I see why you guys get so frustrated sometimes. I just didn't think there were that many people that don't think before they speak/type/whatever...


I usually drink before I post. It allows me to get the frustration out!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I usually drink before I post. It allows me to get the frustration out!


That explains the extreme usefulness of your replies for the most part...........


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Switch in the turbo ecu.


And then he'll get error codes from the missing knock sensor. Pretty useful info there, dude.......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> And then he'll get error codes from the missing knock sensor. Pretty useful info there, dude.......


I'm sorry I didn't give every damn detail for the billionth time. He can search; I don't see anything helpful from any of your posts in this thread so back off me and ZBUM.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I'm sorry I didn't give every damn detail for the billionth time. He can search; I don't see anything helpful from any of your posts in this thread so back off me and ZBUM.


With as useful as you guys have been the last month or so, you both can absent yourselves from my forum. I've had enough of the attitude and the one liners. You can't behave like adults, go elsewhere or step up and be useful. I would suggest you remember who you are talking to. You wanna be disrespectful, then get out.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

would i be able to get the manifold of of the other engine with the kock sensor and slap it on the non turbo engine?? or os it wired through the wiring harness and connected to the ecu in ways i wouldnt imagine?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Big_E-Dog said:


> would i be able to get the manifold of of the other engine with the kock sensor and slap it on the non turbo engine?? or os it wired through the wiring harness and connected to the ecu in ways i wouldnt imagine?


The knock sensor is screwed into the side of the block itself. On the passenger side just behind the starter. I don't know if the NA block has a fitting for it or not. The wiring for the NA ECU has a blank pin at the point where the knock sensor would go into the turbo ECU. It could just be as simple as fitting the sensor and running a wire, but never having done so before I can't say for sure.


----------



## Jason Lange (Aug 22, 2005)

Big_E-Dog said:


> would i be able to get the manifold of of the other engine with the kock sensor and slap it on the non turbo engine?? or os it wired through the wiring harness and connected to the ecu in ways i wouldnt imagine?



Hahahaha kock sensor. Yeah just slap it on the manifold. Heck slap it in the manifold for a good time, the knock sensor is on the passenger side of the block in front of the oil filter.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

Jason Lange said:


> Hahahaha kock sensor. Yeah just slap it on the manifold. Heck slap it in the manifold for a good time, the knock sensor is on the passenger side of the block in front of the oil filter.





you kno what i meant hahaha was funny tho.


----------



## nissan280zx (Sep 15, 2005)

*280zx turbo*

can you put a turbo on a 1983 nissan 280zx that isnt a turbo??...im just woundering because im tryin to bring a 280zx back to life and when i rebuild the motor i want to go ahead a put stage 2 and 3 turbo on it if it is compatible


----------

